# ممكن دائرة تشغيل الفلاش ميموري على اي سماعات عادية



## amsaad (6 يونيو 2010)

اخي الحبيب / ماجد عباس
الأخوه الأفاضل / اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع

نرى هذه الأيام كثيرا جهاز من صنع الصين عبارة عن سماعتين -صب وفر - بها مدخل يو اس بي ومفاتيح تحكم للصوت ايقاف و تشغيل و كتم للصوت و رفع للصوت و تالي و سابق بالنسبة للملفات الصوتية التي تكون على فلاش ميموري.
 بالطبع رآها الجميع لكثرة انتشارها.
هل لي في مساعدة عن كيفية تركيب هذه الدائرة و مكوناتها لمن يعرف و هل يمكن دائرة تقرأ من الفلاش ميموري ملفات الفيديو الموجودة على الجوال؟
و شكراً جزيلاً لكل من يرد .................


----------



## amsaad (8 يونيو 2010)

الأخوه الأفاضل / اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع

نرى هذه الأيام كثيرا جهاز من صنع الصين عبارة عن سماعتين -صب وفر - بها مدخل يو اس بي ومفاتيح تحكم للصوت ايقاف و تشغيل و كتم للصوت و رفع للصوت و تالي و سابق بالنسبة للملفات الصوتية التي تكون على فلاش ميموري.
بالطبع رآها الجميع لكثرة انتشارها.
هل لي في مساعدة عن كيفية تركيب هذه الدائرة و مكوناتها لمن يعرف أو عنوان أي موقع انترنت يتحدث عن الموضوع و هل يمكن دائرة تقرأ من الفلاش ميموري ملفات الفيديو الموجودة على الجوال؟
هل هذا السؤال غامض جدا و يحتاج إلى توضيح؟؟؟؟
و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mazen42 (9 يونيو 2010)

*دارة تشغيل فلاش ميموري او usb*

دارة تشغيل صوت من فلاش ميموري او usb
ارجوا ان تفي بالمطلوب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخى مازن


----------



## samirco (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا غالى


----------



## amsr (9 يونيو 2010)

غير واضح نهائى ...............................................


----------



## amsaad (10 يونيو 2010)

*أخ مازن شكرا لك ولي عدة استفسارات*

:12::12:جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وفيرا أخ مازن :75::75:
انت رجل رائع بحق 
أظن أن هذه الدائرة هي كل ما أريد
و لكن لي استفسارات ان لم أكن سأثقل عليك
يوجد مكون باسم l13,l14.... و هكذا باللون الرمادى ماهي
يوجد دائرتان على اليمين بهما opa2353 ماذا يفعلان
ايضا h1,h2 .... الام ترمز
و الدائرة التي بالاسفل ماهي
أخي الحبيب قبل كل شيء جزاك الله خيرا لاهتمامك 
و ان كنت حصلت على هذا الرسم من موقع ما فأرجو إدراجه ربما يكون به شرح واف حتى لا ازعجك بكثرة الاسئلة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يونيو 2010)

amsaad قال:


> :12::12:جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وفيرا أخ مازن :75::75:
> انت رجل رائع بحق
> أظن أن هذه الدائرة هي كل ما أريد
> و لكن لي استفسارات ان لم أكن سأثقل عليك
> يوجد مكون باسم l13,l14.... و هكذا باللون الرمادى ماهي



هذه ملفات و يمكن الإستغناء عنها بالرجوع للداتا شيت صفحة 11
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/56839/BURR-BROWN/PCM2702.html



> يوجد دائرتان على اليمين بهما opa2353 ماذا يفعلان



دائرتى مرشح لمنع الضوضاء المتولدة من المتكاملة من الخروج للسماعة



> ايضا h1,h2 .... الام ترمز



اطراف توصيل أرضى



> و الدائرة التي بالاسفل ماهي



 هناك عدد من الدوائر بالأسفل لا أعلم أيها تقصد


----------



## محمد أبو فاطمة (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## amsaad (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير مشرفنا العزيز / الاخ ماجد
فقد ازلت الغموض وجزاه الله خيرا كثيرا الاخ مازن على هذه الدائرة الرائعة فهى ما أريد حقا و قد بدأت بعون الله تجربتها
و عذرا لعدم توضيح السؤال السابق


ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اطراف توصيل أرضى



أعلم أنها أطراف توصيل أرضي و لكن أقصد بها أين هي على الرسم h1 , h2 .... ?


ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هناك عدد من الدوائر بالأسفل لا أعلم أيها تقصد



أعتذر لعدم التوضيح و لكنى اشرت اليها بالملف المرفق
و في النهاية لا أجد في نفسي شكرا كافيا لكلا من الآخوين العزيزين مازن - ماجد الا أن ادعو الله أن يحفظكما و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكما يوم الدين.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يونيو 2010)

هذه مدخل الكهرباء من وحدة تغذية خارجية 5 فولت مثبتة Regulated 5 volt تغذى الدائرة عبر فيوز
لا معنى للقول أين هى فى الدائرة - المقصود أن كل الأطراف بنفس الرمز متصلة ببعضها لزيادة وضوح الرسم بتقليل كمية الخطوط فيه وهذا اصطلاح معتمد فى كل الرسوم الكهربية و هو مثيل للقيم +5V,+3.3V الخ


----------



## amsaad (18 يونيو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هذه مدخل الكهرباء من وحدة تغذية خارجية 5 فولت مثبتة regulated 5 volt تغذى الدائرة عبر فيوز
> لا معنى للقول أين هى فى الدائرة - المقصود أن كل الأطراف بنفس الرمز متصلة ببعضها لزيادة وضوح الرسم بتقليل كمية الخطوط فيه وهذا اصطلاح معتمد فى كل الرسوم الكهربية و هو مثيل للقيم +5v,+3.3v الخ


بارك الله فيك و  جزاك الله كل الخير مشرفنا العزيز / الاخ ماجد
و أشكر لك صبرك علىّ و حسن ردك على أسئلتي
و أعتذر إن كنت أتعبتك بكثرة الأسئلة و قد فهمت الدائرة و الحمدلله و بدأت تنفيذها.
و في النهاية أكرر شكري لكل من الأخ مازن على هذه الدائرة الرائعة و الأخ ماجد على سعة صدره و توضيح ما كان مبهما منها بالنسبة لي .
جزاهما الله عنا خير الجزاء.


----------



## حامدعمران (11 مايو 2011)

مشكورين اخوانى على هذه المعلومات

اخوانى معى دائره اريد توصيلها على دائره تكبير صوت اريد شرح التوصيل 

بها (5 )اطراف تغزيه( 1) كهرباء( 2 ) ارضى فاضل معايه 3 اطراف غير قادر على تحديد مكان التوصيل 

وبيناتهم كالتالى 

3 ROUT

AGND 4

 LOUT  5 




الرجاء المساعده فى توصيل 3و4و5 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zahersa (11 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده 
أما بعد فهنالك عنصر باسم (i01) ارجو منكم توضيح ما يعادل هذا الأيسي وهل هو معالج أم ماذا واذا امكن وضع صورة للبورد


----------



## zahersa (11 مايو 2011)

الأخ حامد ممكن ترسل صورة البورد كاملة لأنو الصورة الموضوعة من قبلك غير واضحة


----------



## حامدعمران (11 مايو 2011)

اشكراكم على المتابعه
وللاسف رقم ic غير واضيح 
والله مش عارف اصور صور احسن من كده للبرده


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2011)

حامدعمران قال:


> مشكورين اخوانى على هذه المعلومات
> اخوانى معى دائره اريد توصيلها على دائره تكبير صوت اريد شرح التوصيل
> بها (5 )اطراف تغزيه( 1) كهرباء( 2 ) ارضى فاضل معايه 3 اطراف غير قادر على تحديد مكان التوصيل
> وبيناتهم كالتالى
> ...


rout تعنى خرج للسماعة اليمنى و تذهب إما للمكبر المغذى للسماعة أو للسماعة ذاتها حسب الدائرة
lout  كالسابق ولكن للجانب الأيسر
agnd تعنى أرضى للصوت و يتصل بأرضى المكبرات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2011)

zahersa قال:


> الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده
> أما بعد فهنالك عنصر باسم (i01) ارجو منكم توضيح ما يعادل هذا الأيسي وهل هو معالج أم ماذا واذا امكن وضع صورة للبورد


هذا مثبت جهد 3.3 فولت يمكنك استخدام أى بديل مثبت فولت 3.3 فولت متوافر


----------



## حامدعمران (12 مايو 2011)

جارى التجربه والرد عليكم ان شاء الله


----------



## حامدعمران (14 مايو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> rout تعنى خرج للسماعة اليمنى و تذهب إما للمكبر المغذى للسماعة أو للسماعة ذاتها حسب الدائرة
> lout  كالسابق ولكن للجانب الأيسر
> agnd تعنى أرضى للصوت و يتصل بأرضى المكبرات



شكرا بشمهندس ماجد عباس نجحت التجربه 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق دوما إن شاء الله


----------



## hazemmiky (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله لكم 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## akmalaref (22 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم حقا
دائرة لا اروع منها
اكن اعذرنى يا استاذ ماجد
هناك بعض الامور غامضه بالنسبة لى
وارجو من الله ان تجيبني عليهم
اولا اريد منك توضيح وظيفه الدوائر المنفصله وعددهم 5
وهل سوف يتم تركيبهم مع الدائرة الام
ثانيا هل الـ ic opa2353 يقوم بتكبير الصوت ام التحويل فقط من دجيتال الى انالوج
اعذرنى على جهلى بهذه الامور
ولكنى انوى بالفعل عمل هذه الدائرة واريد ان اعرف كل شيئ عنها قبل البدء فيها
شكرااا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

أخى
الدوائر سبق شرحها فى المشاركات السابقة
opa2353 مكبر عمليات وهو يقوم بالتكبير فقط أما PCM فهى تقوم بكل العمل
رجاء قراءة الداتا شيت لها و أيضا سبق وضع رابط له


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

أخى
الدوائر سبق شرحها فى المشاركات السابقة
opa2353 مكبر عمليات وهو يقوم بالتكبير فقط أما PCM فهى تقوم بكل العمل
رجاء قراءة الداتا شيت لها و أيضا سبق وضع رابط له


----------



## akmalaref (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك
انا اعلم ان هذا الكلام شرح فى المشاركات السابقه
وقرات الموضوع جيدا اكثر من مرة
ولكنى اريد التوضيح اكثر لانى لم افهم جيدا

وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لى وتجاوبنى على هذه الاسئلة

1- ما وظيفة الدوائر الخمس المنفصلة
2-ما وظيفه الدائرتين اللذين على اليسار وهم مرتبطين بال pcm مع العلم انهما مهملين فى ال datasheet
3-هل يمكن استخدام مكبر اخر لة قدرة تكبير اعلى من ال opa وان امكن ذلك فباى مكبر تقترح (رقمه)
4-هل يمكن توصيل دخل صوت اخر على هذه الدائرة خلاف الفلاشه ويكون ميكسر
5-هل يوجد امكانيه التحكم فى الاصوات الخارجه من الفلاشه من توقف والتالى والسابق و هكذا

شكرا مجهودك هذا والله
وربنا يقويك دائما


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 أغسطس 2011)

اخى
سبق القول أن هناك دائرتان تثبيت 3.3 فولت و 5 فولت و سبق أيضا القول أنه ممكن استخدام أى دوائر تثبيت 3.3 فولت و 5 فولت بدلا منها
أيضا دائرة فيوز للحماية
أين الدائرة الخامسة؟؟؟؟
لا أرى دوائر على اليسار
المكبر opa يعمل كمرشه للترددات الغير مرغوب فيها لذا استخدم الدائرة كما هى و وصل خرجها لما تريد من المكبرات

لا دخول للصوت فهذه محول من رقمى لتماثلى وهذه الدائرة تأخذ من فلاش ميمورى و تخرج تردد صوت يمكنك اضافتها كمصدر صوتى فقط و الداتا شيت تقول أن الدائرة لا تتحكم بشيء فالمقصود بالفلاش ميمورى هنا الوحدة التى بها تحكم


----------



## akmalaref (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم جدااااا
انا عارف انك اتضايقت انك بتعيد الكلام مرتين
لكن زى ماقولت لحضرتك كنت عايز بعض النقاط توضح لى
شكرااا مرة اخرى
وربنا يوفقك دائما الى طريق الصواب
شكرااا


----------



## diaamahrek (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن دائره تقرأ جميع الداتا الموجوده ع الفلاش ميموري
ارجو الرد بسرعه............ وشكرااامقدماااا:7:


----------



## مايكل بشرى (18 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رجالة انا مش مهندس بس عايز اعمل سماعة في المفاتيح بس انا مش فاهم حاجه 
مفيش شرح مبسط؟


----------

